# Root Fertilizer from Tzong-Yang



## jjaaxx44 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Recently I bought these root balls/tabs/something from ebay. 
Product link: TZONG YANG AQUARIUM CO., LTD.

Does any1 uses/used this stuff? I have two swords in my tank.

*thumbsup thanx in advance


----------



## jjaaxx44 (Oct 14, 2012)

:Bump:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know anybody that uses them, sorry.


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

Check the ingredients .. if they are Iron heavy, they are basic root tabs and your swords will love them.. just have to watch the phosphates and such, or make sure you have a good algae squad to keep that under control.. if the are (basically) root tabs, don't forget to press them WELL under the substrate so they can do the most good with the least "issues".. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## jjaaxx44 (Oct 14, 2012)

There is no info about ingredients, but when I asked LPS they said....its good at low cost....he did not know ingredients as well....but said it wont do any harm to your plants/fish or wont bring any algae issue...

he also showed these buried in one of his tank....and plants were really green and looked healthy...not sure if tank had any other provision for fertilizers...


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

ive been using theses for several months now and seem to work very good.plants growing fast and very green.i put one by eacy plant and it lasts about 2 months or so. Amazon.com: Seachem Flourish Tabs 40 Count: Pet Supplies


----------

